# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  Απορροφητήρας με δυο μοτέρ. Πρόβλημα.

## mastroteo

Παιδια εχω εναν απορροφητηρα παλιο 60αρι ΚΑΛΚΟ με 2 μοτερ,
και τελευταια που και που κανει κατι δυνατα "τσιριγματα".
Επισης εχω παρατηρησει οτι ανεκαθεν δεν λειτουργουσε οπως πρεπει.
Τι οπως πρεπει δλδ,,  ουτε τον ατμο απο τα μαλαρονια δεν "τραβαει".

Εριξα μια ματια λοιπον απο κατω και κουφαθηκα.
Η μια τουρμπινα φαινεται να τραβαει αερα, εστω και λιγο, αλλα η δευτερη
τουρμπινα  φυσαει προς την πλευρα της κουζινας τον αερα, δλδ. ειναι ενας ανεμιστηρας.  Εαν εχετε καποια ιδεα περι αυτου ειμαι ολος αυτια.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στούμπωσε η σωλήνα εξόδου? οπότε ότι προσπαθεί να διώξει προς τα έξω το επιστρέφει από το πιο αδύναμο μοτέρ?

----------


## mastroteo

Και εγω αυτο σκεφτηκα. Παντως η αρχικη αισθηση που δινει ειναι οτι γυρναει αντιστροφα η τουρμπινα.
Ομως πρεπει πρωτα να το αποσυνδεσω απο το ρευμα και  μετα να το ανοιξω για να δω τι στο διατανο συμβαινει.

----------


## mastroteo

Τελικα ηταν απλο. 
Η μια απο τις δυο τουρμπινες δεν δουλευε γιατι ειχε κολησει το μοτερ.
Ετσι η τουρμπινα  που δουλευε, εδιωχνε  αερα και προς την τουρμπινα που δεν δουλευε.
Το μοτερ ανοιχτηκε, ξεσκουριαστηκε λαδωθηκε και ο απορροφητηρας δουλεψε σαν καινουργιος.
(παρα τα 24 χρονια λειτουργειας)

----------

